# USB Heated Gloves



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 28, 2009)

I bought these a couple of weeks ago: USB Heating Gloves Pink and Yellow Stripe($15.99) (The color I bought weren't pink and yellow).

They are fingerless and let me type on my keyboard in the cold while keeping my hands warm. I can withstand pretty cold temps but have always had poor circulation to my fingers. I can run in sub freezing temps with shorts on but need to keep my arms and especially my hands covered.

I enjoy cigar smoking and my hands usually get pretty cold when I'm outside on a brisk day. These keep my hands warm and my fingers free to type.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 28, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> ...let me type on my keyboard in the cold while keeping my hands warm. . . when I'm outside on a brisk day. These keep my hands warm and my fingers free to type.



So . . . you're outside, typing in the cold? Something doesn't compute here.
I picture you chomping on a cigar, pecking away at the keyboard while in a duck blind out in the woods, or raking leaves in the front yard (with the computer strapped to your back). Surely you're not running USB off your iPhone.

WHERE'S THE POWER SOURCE?!?!



EDIT: Seriously though, there is something about sitting at a computer, typing away, that makes my fingers cold. What's the cause of that?
Is it sedentary lack of activity (sitting too long and lack of blood flow to extremities), or some other reason?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 28, 2009)

The power is from the computer's USB ports. The heating source actually gets pretty warm.

I sometimes sit for a couple of hours outside and, without these gloves, my fingers get painfully cold.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Dec 28, 2009)

Have you tried 100 or 150 gram Thinsulate? It is made of Polyethylene terephthalate. I suffered from hypothermia in S. Korea years ago and consequently I have developed a similar problem with keeping my fingers warm. I can withstand very cold temps with little insulation but if the wind is blowing or my hands get cold I shiver like a new born lamb... I used 100 gram gloves hunting season '08 and sat in a tree covered in sleet with little problem. Flip open mittens with individual fingers having the tips removed should work fine for typing.


----------



## Andres (Dec 28, 2009)

not the hippest looking gloves in the world, but hey if they work! 
my feet always get cold when I am on the computer but i guess I could just put on my slippers...


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 28, 2009)

> This Winter,your fingers will not feeling freeze!!!
> 
> This USB Heating gloves have a warmer pad inside. Once you plug it in the USB port, your hands will get warm.
> It supports Windows and Macintosh and do a great job de-frosting your hands.
> ...



Love the description! Your fingers will not feeling freeze!... Allows your fingers to take action easily."


----------



## Rich Koster (Dec 28, 2009)

I ned a USB powered grill ignitor. It must place the mesquite chips in the reservoir and get the grill preheated to 300F for my time crunched evenings.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 28, 2009)

I could have used those when I was serving a church near the North Pole (Kansas). My office was in a small trailer that had no heat and the wiring couldn't handle enough amp pull for space heaters. Oh, wait. We didn't have USB then. . . I used to sit at my desk typing in fingerless rag wool gloves while bundled up down to pac boots!


----------

